# البابا شنودة يقبل استقالة الأنبا ميخائيل



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*




تقدم الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط، رئيس دير أبو مقار باستقالته عن رئاسة دير أبو مقار إلى البابا شنودة بعد قضائه 65 عاما فى خدمة رئاسة الدير، ويعتبر الأنبا ميخائيل هو أكبر مطران فى مصر والذى حضر رئاسة أربعة بطاركة.
أكد مصدر كنسى لليوم السابع، أن الاستقالة التى أرسلها الأنبا ميخائيل جاءت نتيجة ظروف مرضية، وليس كما يشاع أنها تحت ضغوط، وأشار المصدر أن الأيام القادمة ستشهد اختيار رئيس للدير، وأوضح أن البابا شنودة قد قبل الاستقالة.



استقالة الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط
​*


----------



## man4truth (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (23 مارس 2009)

خبر محزن لاكن  لعل تقديم استقالتة فيه خير له وللدير 

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي مروركم اخواتي

man4truth

صوفيا مجدى​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 مارس 2009)

*بركة ابينا الانبا ميخايل مطران اسيوط تكون معانا 

ميرسى للخبر  

صور للانبا ميخائيل مع البابا كيرلس السادس 







​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 مارس 2009)

*البابا شنودة فى زيارة للانبا ميخائيل *​


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2009)

ربنا يرشد الكنيسة للى فيه الخير 
شكرا مايكل على الخبر


----------



## monygirl (23 مارس 2009)

_ثانكس يا مايكل على الخبر_​


----------



## trank (23 مارس 2009)

ربنا يرشد الكنيسة للى فيه الخير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مارس 2009)

*مرسيه علي الخبر يا مايكل
ربنا يشفيه يارب
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (23 مارس 2009)

_خبر مؤسف ويحزن بجد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر على الخبر
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليكم علي مروركم


وشكرا مرمر علي الصور​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى مايكل
الرب يباركك
ومحدش يزعل منى
الاب متى المسكين 
تعاليمه كانت غلط
والانبا ميخائيل
كان عارف وساكت
والبابا رد على الاراء 
اللى كان بيقولها ابونا متى
فلما يجى اى اسقف من الكنيسة يمسك الدير
هيظبط الموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جوجو علي رايك وردك


وربنا يباركك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا مايكل على الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا كوكي علي مرورك​*


----------



## عمادفايز (24 مارس 2009)

*شكرا مايكل على الخبر*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2009)

*شكرا عماد علي مرورك​*


----------



## mansour (25 مارس 2009)

*الخبر صدمنى بصراحه وزعلان جدا لان كنت بحبه وكنت بحب دير ابو مقار جدا  ربنا يشفيه يارب ويقويه بس مش مقتنع انه عشان مرضه شكر على الخبر وربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2009)

*شكرا منصور علي مرورك​*


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الخبر_


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2009)

*شكرا كوك  علي مرورك​*


----------

